# Deer Hunters



## Bigrod (Aug 27, 2011)

Is anyone else out there getting the itch to get out there and do some hunting this year? I know several states start there season the first of September I gotta wait till the first of October to get out. I've been looking around for a new bow but just can't pull the trigger to do so. My bow that I have is a Parker that is 7 years old and just don't want to go out and spend $1000+ bucks on a new bow and accessories. Just got a newer truck this year too so the money is a little tight.


----------



## Blazin (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah it'll be here before we know it! Oct 1st here... no new weapontry for me this year either, still gonna use my ole trusty Diamond and 450 lever for the deeds :msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 28, 2011)

Kinda gettin there, But it's still in the upper 90's here. Ours starts in Oct.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Aug 28, 2011)

September 15 here, now only if it would cool down enough. Haven't been able to hunt on account of the heat the last couple of years until sometime after October 1st. I did clear a path to the deer stand today and knock down a few small trees today that blocked my shooting lanes today though.


----------



## deeker (Aug 29, 2011)

Archery mule deer and elk started on the 20th of august.

HOT comes to mind. Even above 10,000 feet.


----------



## wooddog 066 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah got my game cameras out and been shootin the ol recurve almost everyday something i just have to do but seeing alot of fawns so i guess thats a GOODTHING!! Cnat wait till that first morn oct 1st


----------



## JimmyT (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw two doe this afternoon while mowing one of my pastures. I can you guys one thing that deer like is salted popcorn no butter.They will move in on it like a herd of buffalo.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Aug 30, 2011)

We spent 5 days after caribou. 3 tags, a friend and my son each got one. I still have my tag. 5 more days coming up. Lows in the upper 30s, high to 60.


----------



## tree md (Aug 30, 2011)

Oct. 1st for me as well. I usually just hunt the mornings while it's still cool early season. Temps are still in the 90's that time of year where I hunt.

Still hunting with my 06 Bowtech Guardian. Can't see any reason to buy a new bow when I have killed plenty of deer with the one I've got. I was thinking about buying a used one just like it for a backup bow.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sept 10 here for bow season. Still mighty hot and I have to admit I haven't done any scouting. But I know where they are. The does anyway. Some venison would be rather tasty about right now.


----------



## cuttingintime (Aug 30, 2011)

It seems with every passing year I look forward to hunting season more and more. I have a trip planned the 3rd week in sept. I need to practice practice and practice some more.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 31, 2011)

Got all my vacation in so hopefully it wont be raining when I'm off. Nothing but corn in the fields around me so its hard to see anything except what runs in and out of the corn in front of me but haven't seen much. Will have to check my trail cams within the next week or so and see what I have running around. I to get out and get some more practice in but just get the time. Been working 50-60 plus hours a week but told them when hunting seasons in don't expect it.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 31, 2011)

I was real nice to a Doe last spring, and mowed around her while she was dropping two fawns, then let her be every time she was doing a poor job hiding in the rows. 

Also was awfull nice to a rather tasty looking 8pt that called our west patch his.
Even dropped a bag of hog pusher a time or two for him and the doe.

My luck will have the patterns changing drasticly again like last year, and it will be track soup again.

Stands are up. The gear is all set and ready. Just waiting for 15 November.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tree md (Sep 1, 2011)

Tic, toc, tic, toc... 30 days... :crazy1:


----------



## stihl sawing (Sep 1, 2011)

Gotta go down saturday and work on my son's stand, A tornado got it. Haven't been to mine. It may be gone too.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 1, 2011)

Hard to believe deer season is 14 days away and it was 103 degrees today. Won't be much hunting going on if the weather keeps this up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 3, 2011)

Bow season starts here Oct 1st. I use a 2001 Matthews bow but wouldn't have a problem breaking out my new in 1977 bow that I bow fish with now.
Still to hot till near the end of Oct for me though.

 Al


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 13, 2011)

I am going to miss this week's opener for archery deer because I will be en route to Newfoundland for a moose hunt. I will have some quality bow time before the rut, though. I am not exactly hurting for deer kills. I killed 42 does this summer for a neighbor with a damage problem.


----------



## Arrowhead (Sep 18, 2011)

I have the itch *BAD*. As you know Rod, it was a long HOT summer. These cooler temps got the heart beating and deer fever has set in!

As far as bows go, imho... Diamond/Bowtech (same company) are tops in my book. I'm still shooting my 2004 Bowtech Mighty Mite. Wouldn't trade it for a dozen Matthews. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## J1m (Sep 21, 2011)

Bow season starts here a week from tomorrow! Just got a new ladder stand yesterday. Need to get out and set that thing up this afternoon! And of course practice some more!


----------



## STUMP SHARK (Sep 26, 2011)

*Cant wait*

Our season runs from oct-15th to jan 31st . 3 buck a season limit ! one buck and a doe per day, up two 3 bucks for your horns quota or 2 does a day all 
season long.


----------



## mitch95100 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Remember:*

When its hot out alot changes. If you dont protect your meat it will rot and deer lay low in cooler areas. So I'm hopin anyway it cools off fast for you guys it's only 60 for a high here


----------

